# Can't mount SMB sharing from macOS (10.15) on FreeBSD 13.1 client



## patpro (Jul 30, 2022)

Hello,

I'm trying to share files between my Mac and my FreeBSD PC using SMB (macOS file sharing). The share works great between the Mac and a Windows PC, so everything is correct server-side. Trying to mount the share on FreeBSD 13.1 yields to this error:


```
$ sudo mount_smbfs -I 192.168.0.2 -U patpro //cassandre/Pictures/ Pictures
Password:
mount_smbfs: unable to open connection: syserr = Connection refused
```

Any hint appreciated!


----------



## eternal_noob (Jul 30, 2022)

Try
`mount_smbfs -I 192.168.0.2 //patpro@192.168.0.2/cassandre/Pictures Pictures`

See


			https://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/mounting-a-nas-with-freebsd-mount_smbfs/


----------



## zirias@ (Jul 30, 2022)

smbfs(5) only supports the deprecated and insecure SMBv1, so it's useless nowadays.

There are a few ports for accessing newer SMB versions with fusefs(5), but I'd recommend to use NFS instead when you want a FreeBSD system as the client.


----------



## patpro (Jul 30, 2022)

eternal_noob said:


> Try
> `mount_smbfs -I 192.168.0.2 //patpro@192.168.0.2/cassandre/Pictures Pictures`
> 
> See
> ...


I've tried an infinite variation of commands but none worked, this one is no exception and returns the same error


----------



## patpro (Jul 30, 2022)

Zirias said:


> smbfs(5) only supports the deprecated and insecure SMBv1, so it's useless nowadays.
> 
> There are a few ports for accessing newer SMB versions with fusefs(5), but I'd recommend to use NFS instead when you want a FreeBSD system as the client.


Thanks, I'll take a look at ports. NFS is not an option here, unfortunately.


----------

